# Sticky  Como crear una encuesta en Skyscrapercity



## Anxiz2

COMO CREAR UNA ENCUESTA​
*
Nota. Antes de crear su encuesta asegurese de conocer previamente las reglas de foro colombiano. Reglas del Foro Colombiano*

*Paso previo: Asegurense de tener listas las opciones de respuesta de la encuesta antes de crear el tema, esto es muy importante ya que no debe pasar más de 5 minutos entre la creación del tema y la elaboración de la encuesta.*


*PASOS*

Cuando creas un thread seleccionas la opcion *"Yes, post a poll with this thread"*

En la opcion* "Number of poll options"* se pone el numero de opciones que tendrá la encuesta (como maximo es 30).










Despues le das clic a *"Submit new Thread"* lo cual , aparecerá una nueva ventana.

En la seccion *"Poll Question"* introduces lo que quieres que salga como pregunta en la encuesta. (puede ser diferente al titulo del thread).

Puedes volver a modificar si lo crees necesario, el numero de opciones en la seccion *"Number of poll options"* haciendo clic en *"Update options".*











Si quieres que la encuesta permanezca un número determinado de días puedes hacerlo en *"Poll Timeout"*

Ya por acabar, existe opciones para modificar *"Miscellaneous Options":*
*"Allow multiple choice":* Los votantes pueden elegir más de una opción si así lo desean.
*"Make votes public":* Los votos serán públicos si marcas esta opción.
* Recomendable mejor dejarlo como esta, o sea solo marcado la tercera opcion *


y lo ultimo dale clic en *"Submit New Poll" * y disfruta de tu encuesta.

*PD. Las encuestas solo pueden ser establecidas cuando se crean nuevos thread, no es posible crear una encuesta en threads ya existentes (Para estos debe comunicarse con la Moderación)*


----------



## LUIXIVIADO

Importante: La encuesta debe ser realizada en 5 minutos o menos, ya que el sistema luego no te permite poner el poll.


----------



## Heroico

Si luix, Anxiz también hizo ese recorderis


----------



## PizzaPlanet

Probando.


----------



## RENO_1986

¿Porqué razón no se pueden cambiar los votos en las encuestas?


----------



## cosyjewlery.com

Wow,it's so nice


----------

